# Fishing with my cell



## dan_salt_fresh (Sep 4, 2008)

My young son turned me onto this. I don't have an iPhone (yet), but it works pretty well on my T509. Screen size ok. Big blackberry might work better. I got to it mobile.clicktoboat.com Just wanted to see if anyone else has used, or if you know of any other sites... Thanks.



Dan


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *dan_salt_fresh (9/3/2008)*My young son turned me onto this. I don't have an iPhone (yet), but it works pretty well on my T509. Screen size ok. Big blackberry might work better. I got to it mobile.clicktoboat.com Just wanted to see if anyone else has used, or if you know of any other sites... Thanks.
> 
> Dan


http://72.3.240.50/mobile/index.php

First time for me....Thanks. What does a mobile phone have to do with the site.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Very first post and it's a spam. Tard


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

It looks like it is a simplified website geared for web enabled cell phones.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (9/3/2008)*Very first post and it's a spam. Tard


Actually I found some places I wasn't aware of or thought aboutaround here.


----------



## opus68 (Sep 28, 2007)

And how about a friendly PFF welcome to a new member? Welcome!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (9/3/2008)*Very first post and it's a spam. Tard


Sorry about that. Welcome to the forum.


----------

